# Mayan Cichlid fly patters



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Havent tried on the fly yet, but was wondering what patterns to use . They don't seem to eat anything but bread on my kids zebco push bottom.....sure dont want plastic worms. Any thoughts - they are everywhere at the local lakes. TIA


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

A clouser dressed sparse in peacock bass colors will catch u everything in those canal systems. Quick strip with a jigging action on the fly will do the trick. Or any fly with some heavy lead eyes will also do it,they like the fly moved erratically and fairly fast


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't found them to be to picky with flies the 3-4 times I have fished them.

Something smallish 1" give or take. With a little flash to it shrimp and Minnow colors seem to be fine. Hook size usually a 6 or 8 since that's usually what flies I have in that size range are tied on.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I like a little white popper. 
Ditty bug.


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

Small (under 3") clouser in bright colors. This one is a white and green clouser tied with craft fur.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mpl1978 said:


> Havent tried on the fly yet, but was wondering what patterns to use . They don't seem to eat anything but bread on my kids zebco push bottom.....sure dont want plastic worms. Any thoughts - they are everywhere at the local lakes. TIA


TIA??


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

Backwater said:


> TIA??


I think it means thx in advance. So say my teenage daughters.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I tie mayan cichlid clousers using congo hair and the peacock bass absolutely love them. Every once in a while a mayan will hit one but I wouldn't bet on it.

I've heard poppers work well and also small baitfish flies. Honestly don't target them at all but thats what works apparently


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Griff, that's a big one!

I've caught tons of them on fly. Great by-catch off of Tamiami Trail going thru the Glades. They'll hit about any small fly that either pushes water, vibrates or pops on the surface (size 6-8 bronze or black chrome hooks work best). I like to think of them as a freshwater mangrove snapper!  Small (1 inch long) shminnows, same size gurglers, small pearl white, silver or gold spoon flies, bluegill poppers. They are a blast with 4-6wt fly rods. I've had 50 fish days! I love how aggressive they are and will chase and crush a fly. A very good fish to target on fly and they "kill it" in the summer months!

Remember, they taste really good (as good as mangrove snapper) and you should eat them, since they are non-native to Florida and are considered an invasive specie. That being said, there are no keep limits according to FWC.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Yeah man I've heard they taste good. The problem with that is I wouldn't eat anything from the canals where I mainly fish freshwater.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for help fellas. Going to give it a rip this weekend


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bonehead said:


> Yeah man I've heard they taste good. The problem with that is I wouldn't eat anything from the canals where I mainly fish freshwater.


I mean, if you are fishing in residential retention ponds or canals where everones lawn run-off runs into those water (creating a toxic problem in the waters from all the lawn chemicals), then yes, don't eat them. But way out in mother nature where the water is cleaner and gets filtered naturally, then it's ok and the fish should be clean and thereby, they taste better. That also includes creeks, canals and decent size clean ponds and lakes. Same thing with tilapia, oscars and peacock bass. If there are bigger lakes, then that helps as well. Where it becomes a problem is where you are catching them out of urban ditches and canals (inner Miami and Homestead for example), small, stagnated ponds and small retention ponds. Then the fish taste muddy and who knows what chemicals and parasites they have in them. But in clean water, they are really good.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

I went to a small local pond/lake in the east hollywood area that connects to some salt canals as we are very close to the beach and deep water canals. I was fishing with my 6 and 4 year old so I was not planning on fishing as it is too much trouble to man both and fly cast. I was walking near a culvert looks for bass and out comes a lunker snook, never seen one there before and I was shocked. I tossed my kids wacky rigged finesse worm on his zebco with no luck. I ran to the car and grabbed my fly rod, but he was gone. At the same time, my 6 year old had a cichlid frenzy going with the bread balls and he was slamming them on small hooks. I tossed my small, black bass popper at the them with no luck. I tipped it with some bread and this little guy grabbed it - looks like a small bluegill. Funny thing is, the glass rod still bent. Going to tie some smallish schminnow and see if they will eat those


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Believe it or not I caught one on a bomber top water he chased it across a residential pond in Ft. Myers. Pretty big too.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

For Mayans I have had good luck with small schminnows (#6) with orange marabou tails. For some reason, I've had more luck just letting it sit in front of their faces until they get pissed off and decide to hit it...


----------

